# 55 Stocking



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

I just bought a new 55 gallon tank, it'll be at least a couple of months before I get it set up. I am just trying to decide what to stock when the time comes. I posted in the general african and got a few tips, I did check out the cookie cutter stocking section. So far I really like the Cynotilapia Afra. I also like the Pseudotrophius Sp.(Msuli). How many should I get of each? I do want variety and color. What would be a 3rd or possibly 4th species I could have with these 2? I am looking into canister filters as that was suggested in another post. Thanks.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

I would have to measure it, it is a standard 55 gallon though.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Standard 55's are 48"X12"X18" I believe (I might be wrong - though I should know it having two myself :lol: ).

What type of Cynotilapia catch your eye. The "afra" group is quite large (many geographical variants), and there is also the "lion" group, "mbamba" group, and many other species.

Are you looking to breed? Or just a show-style tank?

A could start for each species would be 1 male to 3 females. Of course, you can add/subtract from that in the future once you know more about your fish.


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

It's the Cobue variety mentioned in the cookie cutter 55 gallon section as a mildly aggressive fish. I really like the looks of this one. So, with each species I should buy like 4 juveniles and as they mature I may need to adjust depending on the ratio of male:female? What is a 3rd or 4th species with a lot of color/variety that would go well with these 2? Thanks.


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

Oh and I am not looking to breed, just looking for a colorful/active show tank.


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

Would Buffalo Cichlids do OK with these 2? I am not concerned with fry surviving. I like the looks of these guys but more than that I want a compatible tank. Any opinions? Possible?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I haven't heard of a Buffalo Cichlid.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Buffalo head maybe?


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, I meant to say buffalo head. Any thoughts on that compatability?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I would pass on the Buffalo Cichlid in your tank, just going to create conflict with the mouthbrooders.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Steatocranus casuarius

I think those are East African cichlids - and live in the riverine systems. Personally, I don't recommend mixing different lakes and rivers with each other - especially for beginners.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1353


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

So, what would you recommend I mix with Cynotilapia Afra(Cobue) and Pseudotrophius Sp.(Msuli). I'd like to have as much variety as possible in this tank. I'll pass on the buffalo, sounds like it wouldn't be a good mix. Any suggestions? Quantity?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

and of these would work.

â€¢ Metriaclima estherae
â€¢ Pseudotropheus saulosi 
â€¢ Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" 
â€¢ Labidochromis caeruleus 
â€¢ Labidochromis sp. "Perlmutt" 
â€¢ Labidochromis chisimulae 
â€¢ Iodotropheus sprengerae


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

What about the Pseudotropheus Scolofi? Same temperamant and size as Acei. I'll take a look at those listed. Thanks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

kasey06 said:


> What about the Pseudotropheus Scolofi? Same temperamant and size as Acei. I'll take a look at those listed. Thanks.


Personally, I've found socolofi to be quite a bit more aggressive than acei.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> â€¢ Labidochromis sp. "Perlmutt"
> â€¢ Labidochromis chisimulae
> â€¢ Iodotropheus sprengerae


I definitely would love to see another person running around with some Lab. chisumulae in their tanks. :thumb:

Lab. perlmutt can be a bit drab - but still a great Lab. species in my book.

Here's some photos from a while back of my Lab. chisumulae's and Lab. perlmutt male.


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

I actually do like the looks of that one? So....with a 55 gallon how many of these should I get?
Cynotilapia Afra (Cobue)
Pseudotrophius Sp.(Msuli)
Labidochromis Chisumulae

Is there room for a 4th species? Or should I keep it to these 3? I'd like as much variety as possible but the most important thing is a tank with truly compatible fish. Thanks.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

It doesn't hurt to start with that, and get those settled in. Once you see how those interact, you can go ahead and add more if you think they will fit in.


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

When it's time to buy how many of each should I get? Seems like a lot of people buy either 4 or 6? What would you suggest? Thanks!


----------

